# Turbo Timer for Mac



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 12, 2014)

Turbo Timer is the *only* mac native speedcube timer in existence. 
Download from the Mac App Store for $0.99!

Screenshots!

Graph:







Dose sexy square-1 scramblz:





So! Download! Reply with suggestions!

If you want a free bonus code, give me a reason. Then maybe.

Note: There are layout issues in OS X 10.9 and earlier. 
This does NOT affect performance.


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 12, 2014)

This looks awesome! I'm definitely going to download it! Nice job!


----------



## samuelqwe (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks pretty nice! Most probably will get it.

Oh, and what programming language did you use to make it?
Is it like Objective-C? Because i know thats the language for xcode.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes, Objective-C.


----------



## ensigndan (Nov 12, 2014)

bought it. I've been looking for something like this since I cannot get stupid java to run on my macbook. thanks! I'll being using it tonight.


----------



## Me (Nov 12, 2014)

Interesting, commendations to you for making this. I have maybe half a dozen UX/UI recommendations but I'll leave them for when I try it out later tonight.


----------



## Chrizz (Nov 12, 2014)

I've always wanted a timer that can graph your progress over months. Does this app save and graph single and average PB's? If it doesn't, does it at least save your PB's? Can you insert times? I'll probably buy this app if the answer to all questions is yes.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2014)

What advantage are you claiming by it being native?


----------



## ensigndan (Nov 12, 2014)

joey said:


> What advantage are you claiming by it being native?



This is a big deal for me since I cannot get Java to work on my mac. If I can't use Java I can't use Prism Timer.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2014)

A web based timer doesn't require Java.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 12, 2014)

He means prisma puzzle timer(right?). Prisma is in Java.




> I've always wanted a timer that can graph your progress over months. Does this app save and graph single and average PB's? If it doesn't, does it at least save your PB's? Can you insert times? I'll probably buy this app if the answer to all questions is yes.


Yes(for now just single PB's. average PB's is coming in the next update, very soon.), and yes.



> What advantage are you claiming by it being native?


If you were to open Prisma Puzzle Timer(Non-native, written in Java.) and look at it's memory usage, it would be pretty dang insane(600MB). This app uses WAY less(50MB, on average).
That isn't the biggest thing about it though, it's more about the features.


----------



## joey (Nov 13, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> He means prisma puzzle timer(right?). Prisma is in Java.



I know, I was just saying there are also web apps.



Gallifrey said:


> If you were to open Prisma Puzzle Timer(Non-native, written in Java.) and look at it's memory usage, it would be pretty dang insane(600MB). This app uses WAY less(50MB, on average).
> That isn't the biggest thing about it though, it's more about the features.


Ok, I've never run PPT, so didn't know that.

I was messing around with an OSX timer: https://github.com/jjtimer/jjtimerOSX
It was based on my javascript timer jjtimer, and used JavaScriptCore to bridge the JS and the Obj-C. I've stopped working on it though, because it's too much effort for not enough gain!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> If you were to open Prisma Puzzle Timer(Non-native, written in Java.) and look at it's memory usage, it would be pretty dang insane(600MB).



Tell it to use less?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Tell it to use less?



The problem there is the fact that you actually _have_ to tell it to use less.

As I said before, the memory bit is pretty minor.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

its app store page said:


> • Timer with minutes, seconds, and milliseconds
> • Random state scrambles for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Megaminx, Pyraminx, and Square-1.



Does it really do milliseconds? The screenshots only show centiseconds.

And I'm pretty sure the random state 5x5/6x6/7x7/Megaminx claim is false advertising.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 13, 2014)

> Does it really do milliseconds? The screenshots only show centiseconds.



The precision is milliseconds, the display is centiseconds.




> And I'm pretty sure the random state 5x5/6x6/7x7/Megaminx claim is false advertising.



I'm using Ingenero scrambler. if he's falsely claiming it to be random state, then okay. If I'm mistaken somewhere please inform me.


EDIT: Sorry. Only 3x3 are random-state. Fixed.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> The precision is milliseconds, the display is centiseconds.



What does "precision is milliseconds" mean? Does it affect anything? In any case, it's rather odd to say milli and only show centi.



Gallifrey said:


> I'm using Ingenero scrambler. if he's falsely claiming it to be random state, then okay. If I'm mistaken somewhere please inform me.



Where does he claim that?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What does "precision is milliseconds" mean? Does it affect anything? In any case, it's rather odd to say milli and only show centi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does he claim that?





Just looked through his readme again, it's only 3x3 random state. Fixed.

Thanks for telling me


----------



## slinky773 (Nov 13, 2014)

I like this timer. It's pretty good. Immediate thoughts are its speed - using PPT is kind of slow. This one is pretty fast. I will say, though, that honestly, in terms of features, cstimer is the full package, IMO. I honestly think you should look at the features cstimer has and try to integrate it into your app. For example: single time deletion from a session, exporting times from a session in text format… These are all things you should have. They're really useful; that's why people use cstimer. The one thing I would really, really want is exporting files so that you can import times using files. This would be very useful for, say, the uber cubing marathon where you need to keep track of a lot of times in one session for stats.

As for UX/UI criticisms, I'm no expert, but it could be improved upon. I kind of like it, but obviously there are improvements to be made. I recommend that you post some screenshots on ocean.ink <shamelessplugforfriend>I met Henry Boldiszar at a hackathon recently and I think ocean.ink is the bomb.com</shamelessplugforfriend>.

Also, I kind of apologize for not keeping up with the emails - I was one of the people who asked to be part of the beta testing and such, and I kind of completely forgot about it. But I'm here now, so hey


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 13, 2014)

I bought it and will be trying it out!

Do you think you could add stackmat support at some point in time? 

EDIT: I like the graph feature a lot. 
No inspection is a little annoying for me, and I'm missing the ability to delete single times, but I can forgive you because it's an early version. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 13, 2014)

> and I'm missing the ability to delete single times



You can in fact delete single times. Click on a point on the graph and hit delete.




> exporting times from a session in text format



See the "Copy to clipboard" button? or is that not what you're talking about?




> Do you think you could add stackmat support at some point in time?



Yes, once I actually get a stackmat


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> You can in fact delete single times. Click on a point on the graph and hit delete.



It's not working for me, but I'm probably doing something wrong. xD


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Free until December 12! (Next time, I'll tell people in advance. Apologies to people who bought it before now.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 18, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> Free until December 12! (Next time, I'll tell people in advance. Apologies to people who bought it before now.)



Well, that's enough motivation for me!

First thing I noticed: there's no indicator when I press the spacebar *down*.
I think it's a subtle but important cue that inspection will start – especially if you're going to put such a strong emphasis on the time. Compare csTimer and my inspection tool.


----------



## Arman2405 (Nov 18, 2014)

That looks great!!!


----------



## ttran9235 (Nov 18, 2014)

Very modern and doesn't use Java


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> Free until December 12! (Next time, I'll tell people in advance. Apologies to people who bought it before now.)



It was only one euro, so it's no biggie xD
I'm excited for future updates 

EDIT:
I can delete individual times now. It might be that I updated to the new OS.

EDIT #2: I'm on IOS 10.10 and I can't change the height, only width. This causes for an inability to see the bottom part of the timer, unless in fullscreen. 
I love this timer though, and it works nicely when in fullscreen


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 18, 2014)

lorki3 said:


> It was only one euro, so it's no biggie xD
> I'm excited for future updates
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Screen recording, please? Use quicktime - OR use my screen recorder called "Screen Replay" on the app store for free 




Lucas Garron said:


> Well, that's enough motivation for me!
> 
> First thing I noticed: there's no indicator when I press the spacebar *down*.
> I think it's a subtle but important cue that inspection will start – especially if you're going to put such a strong emphasis on the time. Compare csTimer and my inspection tool.



Next update.


----------



## FJT97 (Dec 6, 2014)

can i see my best averages anywhere? i just see the current ones..


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 7, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> can i see my best averages anywhere? i just see the current ones..



Again, next update. I have enough suggestions, so the next update will be out within the month.

Download quick, the sale is over this friday!


----------



## DarioRubik (Dec 23, 2014)

Just bought the app (the really cheap price really made me want to get this). Haven't used it a lot, but i'm missing a couple things:

-Scrambles for 4x4 and up should be displayed in the WCA format. 
-There should be some kind of panel in which you could see all the stats (like cstimer and qqtimer).
-I like times to be displayed with seconds only, not "00:08.92"" 

Other than that it is just great and it's nice to have. If this keeps iomproving it will eventually become my go-to timer.


----------



## Me (Dec 24, 2014)

DarioRubik said:


> -I like times to be displayed with seconds only, not "00:08.92"



Clarify that, do you mean:
- show seconds only, no centiseconds "8.92" -> "8".
- show time but without leading 0's -> 8.92
- show seconds only, no time formatting "1:23.45" -> "83.45"


----------



## kcl (Dec 24, 2014)

Me said:


> Clarify that, do you mean:
> - show seconds only, no centiseconds "8.92" -> "8".
> - show time but without leading 0's -> 8.92
> - show seconds only, no time formatting "1:23.45" -> "83.45"



I'm thinking the second one, although an option for the first would be good.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm thinking the second one, although an option for the first would be good.


Why would you want your solve time to be shown to 0 decimal places only?


----------



## Me (Dec 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Why would you want your solve time to be shown to 0 decimal places only?



While timing? Why would you want your time shown to two or three decimal places? You're not looking at the timer anyway. Entirely preference.
After stopping the timer? Not sure, that's where at least two places of precision is important.


----------



## DarioRubik (Dec 24, 2014)

Me said:


> Clarify that, do you mean:
> - show seconds only, no centiseconds "8.92" -> "8".
> - show time but without leading 0's -> 8.92
> - show seconds only, no time formatting "1:23.45" -> "83.45"


Second option, but it would make a lot of sense to have the option of choosing all three alternatives. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 25, 2014)

I hope to incorporate most of these features into the next update, so hopefully within a week or two after new year's.


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> Screen recording, please? Use quicktime - OR use my screen recorder called "Screen Replay" on the app store for free



It won't let me upload the screencap I made. Can I email it to you? 
Sorry for the late reply. XD


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 26, 2014)

lorki3 said:


> It won't let me upload the screencap I made. Can I email it to you?
> Sorry for the late reply. XD




sure you can. Also, while recording, have Console open in the background (Find it using spotlight.)


----------



## DSachs (Dec 27, 2014)

Could I get a code because I know you from school. You would always forget my name.
If so I would be happy  
And great job on 2x2 at Berkeley.
-Dan


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh hey there...

Sure, I'll send you the code if you PM me your email address.


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 10, 2015)

another suggestion:

Longtime and recent stats separated. cause i did like 800 solve in my OH session and now i can't see anything on the graph anymore, cause the time are so tight together...

I don't even know if this is possible: An option where i can add a cmd+x command to the session i created at my own. (So like the 3x3 session has already cmd+3, i would like to give my OH session cmd+x..)


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 10, 2015)

FJT97 said:


> another suggestion:
> 
> *Longtime and recent stats separated*. cause i did like 800 solve in my OH session and now i can't see anything on the graph anymore, cause the time are so tight together...
> 
> I don't even know if this is possible: *An option where i can add a cmd+x command to the session i created at my own.* (So like the 3x3 session has already cmd+3, i would like to give my OH session cmd+x..)




Added to my list.


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 11, 2015)

Another little thing:

If i switch between sessions which i didn't created at my own, the scramble types are changing. Thats good.
But if i switch between sessions i did create at my own, the scrambles do not change. There also don't change if i switch between on own-created and one not-own-created.
I would like to see that they ever switch if they should...


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 19, 2015)

in the top menu bar there's a thing saying "scrambles". You can manually change scramble type using that. I see no convenient way with my current code structure to manage an automatic thing here, the way I save data isn't very mutable atm.


----------



## FJT97 (Feb 12, 2015)

Are there any news?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Feb 14, 2015)

I just bought a copy. very nice at first glance.



lorki3 said:


> No inspection is a little annoying for me



Agreed.



DarioRubik said:


> Scrambles for 4x4 and up should be displayed in the WCA format.



Seconded.


----------



## Dyys (Feb 16, 2015)

Add these buddy
-Penalties
-Skewb scrambles
-Inspection
-Deleting your times (it doesn't work already, soz)
-u wot m8


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Feb 16, 2015)

Dyys said:


> Add these buddy
> -Penalties
> -Skewb scrambles
> -Inspection
> ...


+added to my list.

Oh, and about my updates. Yes, I promised an update earlier. I'm having a ****load of problems with this, so I can't give a solid date yet. I can say that I'm working on it, but that's really all I can say.

I will try to incorporate most of the suggestions here, but the deleting times bit may be problematic. It seems that before 10.9 deleting times doesn't work. I'll post any more updates here when I have something.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks good so far. But the whole deleting times thing works for me? I don't know what issues everyone else is having. 

Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 25, 2015)

Guys, I'm really sorry about the lack of updates or progress reports. I've been having some trouble in school, so I've had to put this project aside for a while. I'll be able to work on it some more now, but I can't give any dates.

If you have any suggestions, you can also email them to me at [email protected].

I'm also looking for someone decently experienced in Objective-C to help me out with another project I'm taking on(a separate class for cubic nxnxn representation).


----------



## Dyys (May 24, 2015)

What about us sexy skewbers?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 9, 2015)

now that I'm back from vacation I will probably find time to work on this after I release my ios game, but I'm sorry abou my commitment issues xD yea. Hopefully I can get something awesome done over the summer.


----------



## FJT97 (Feb 22, 2016)

Any progress?


----------

